# Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?



## Grizzl (21. März 2015)

Hallo Boarder,

was macht ihr mit euren Angeln-Aufklebern, welche man so oft im Laden oder bei Bestellungen bekommt?

Habe die Möglichkeit bekommen mir ein Blechschild lasern zu lassen und suche noch ein Motiv. Irgendwas mit "Angeln" auf dem ich querbeet Aufkleber auftragen kann um hinterher mein Arbeitszimmer mit dem Schild schmücken zu können.

Habt ihr alternative Möglichkeiten die Aufkleber im Haus / in der Wohnung zu integrieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Altpapier........


----------



## Grizzl (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Die guten kostbaren Aufkleber... :q:q

Zu meiner Zeit waren Aufkleber noch Goldwert |kopfkrat

Ich gebe dir noch eine Chance Thomas um einen kreativeren Einwand einzureichen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Anzünder für den Grill??
;-)))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Altpapier........


Höchstens Altfolie oder Altplastik.|rolleyes

Ich habe die früher immer auf meine Futtereimer oder auf die Sitzkiepe geklebt.


----------



## Coasthunter (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

in den gelben Sack damit #6


----------



## Tobi92 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Jene die mir besonders gut gefallen schmücken meine Köderbox (in 10 Jahren genau 4 Stück) 
Der Rest kommt in die Tonne.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Bekommen die Kinder, die kleben sich die Angelköfferchen damit zu.


----------



## racoon (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Aufs Boot - unterhalb der Wasserlinie.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Ein paar gute hab ich auf der Kiepe und gut ist.
Der Rest geht in die Tonne.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Das Auto vom ersten Vorsitzenden damit volltackern Hahahaha


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Altpapier........



Nana..hattest du nicht einen riesigen DAFV Bekenner Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe deines Autos?

*duckundganzschnellweg*
Blutdruck und so..


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Nicht erst annehmen, dann gibt es auch keine Entsorgungsprobleme.


----------



## Cormoraner (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Also ich habe bereits für Tausende Euro Aufkleber bestellt und wahrscheinlich sogut wie alle Onlineshops durch auf dem deutschen Markt ... wieso habe ich noch nie einen Aufkleber dazu bekommen?

Manchmal gab es bei Askari solche Gratis Beilagen dazu, die gingen aber meist in die Tonne weil es irgendnen Ramsch war.

Das einzige Merchandise Zeug das ich wirklich gut fand und auch benutze is der Schlüsselanhänger (Halsband) in neongelb von Raubfischspezi. Den finde ich gut :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Aufkleber sind allermeist für den Müll.
Zumal sie ja alle (außer unter Glas als Kunstcollage) irgendwann vermaddeln. Selber nicht unendlich haltbar sind, und nachdem sie vergehen und unschön aussehen, auch noch darunter eklig schmierig maddelig werden. #t  |evil:

Auf'm Auto (ausprobiert in jungen enthusiastisch-dämlichen Jahren) verursachen sie auch gerne Roststellen, also da auch nicht gut! :m


----------



## Grizzl (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Also Shimano, Lieblingsköder und Balzer sind egtl bekannt daür dass Aufkleber bei jeder Bestellung/ Katalog mit beigefügt werden

Geld würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Du hast Sorgen
Ich sammel die Dinger immer, damit sich der Weg zum G Sack lohnt.
Oh Man


----------



## Bobster (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

...habe heute den "gefühlten" 1000ten Aufkleber von
 Camo-Tackle bekommen #q

 Bitte in der Tonne für "Plastik-Müll" entsorgen |znaika:


----------



## Schnurbogen (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Auf die Innenseite vom "gelben Sack" kleben.


----------



## Nelearts (21. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Kommt darauf an, was mir der Werbeträger zahlt.
Bis jetzt leider keine Angebote erhalten, alsoTonne....


----------



## Balticcruiser (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

*Das Schlimmste ist, dass mit diesem Hirn- und Sinnlosem "Aufkleber-Trööt" das (eigentlich informativ gedachte) Angelboard zugemüllt wird. 

B.I.L.D. lässt grüßen...#q* #q #q

Ach ja, hab' noch 'n Aufkleber von feuchtem Klopapier. Will den einer haben? Gratis + 5 € Versand.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Du hast das nicht verstanden - das Anglerboardforum ist zur Information UND Unterhaltung gedacht....

Und da haben SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH auch solche Themen Platz...


----------



## Grizzl (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Halb 3 am Wochenende.

"Ich glaub hier ist schon wieder Alkohol im Spiel... "

Das Thema dient lediglich zur Ideen- und Lösungsfindung.
Wie man aus den Kommentaren zuvor herauslesen kann werden unzählige Aufkleber weggeschmissen.
Daher ist es wohl logisch, der Sache nachzugehen.

Dienen Aufkleber zur Werbung? 
Ist es eine Marketing Stragetie um dem Käufer im Shop einen wohl tuendes Gefühl zu verleihen um dort noch einmal zu kaufen? " Oh Cool ein Aufkleber!? - Effekt.
Warum kann man Aufkleber dann egtl. kaufen? Welchen Zweck erfüllen sie dann? Wer macht sowas?

Der Trend geht bisher seine Sitzkiepen vollzukleistern, falls einem der Aufkleber gefällt.

Und ich möchte wissen, ob einer von Euch kreativer/sinnvoller mit der Situation umgeht.


----------



## Breamhunter (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Der Trend geht bisher seine Sitzkiepen vollzukleistern, falls einem der Aufkleber gefällt.
> 
> Und ich möchte wissen, ob einer von Euch kreativer/sinnvoller mit der Situation umgeht.



Auf den Eimer kleben. Macht aus jedem 08/15 Kübel einen High-Tech-Behälter :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Dienen Aufkleber zur Werbung?
> Ist es eine Marketing Stragetie um dem Käufer im Shop einen wohl tuendes Gefühl zu verleihen um dort noch einmal zu kaufen? " Oh Cool ein Aufkleber!? - Effekt.
> .



Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen. Ich finde dieses Thema sehr informativ. Ich habe bis vor kurzen auch jeder Bestellung einen Aufkleber beigelegt (Crazy Angler).
Da sie so gut wie alle sind hatte ich überlegt neue herstellen zu lassen. Aber nachdem ich hier das alles so lese, werde ich es wohl sein lassen.|kopfkrat


----------



## wusel345 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

*Kurz OT:*

Mein erstes Auto, ein Käfer Ende der 60er, war von vorn bis hinten mit Aufklebern bestückt. Das kam sogar so weit, dass ich meinen Wagen hinter unserem Labor (meine Arbeitsstelle) parken musste, da er eine Schande fürs Unternehmen sei, meinte die Laborleitung . |supergri
*
Wieder OT: *
Dann fing ich das Angeln an und beklebte munter meine erste Angelbox, bis nichts mehr dran passte. #h
*
Noch ein Tipp:*
Man könnte auch ... Neeeeee, ich sag nichts. Hab schon wieder die tollsten Idden, wen man alles damit beglücken könnte. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Heidechopper (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Leider haben die heutigen Aufkleber zwei herausragende Eigenschaften:
 - sie werden in Massen auf den Markt geworfen und kleben wie Gift, wo immer man die draufpappt.
 - sie sind absolut nicht lichtecht geschweige denn putzmittelfest.
 Man sollte sich dreimal überlegen, ob man die überhaupt irgendwo anbringt. Ich hab's mir abgewöhnt.

 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Andal (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen. Ich finde dieses Thema sehr informativ. Ich habe bis vor kurzen auch jeder Bestellung einen Aufkleber beigelegt (Crazy Angler).
> Da sie so gut wie alle sind hatte ich überlegt neue herstellen zu lassen. Aber nachdem ich hier das alles so lese, werde ich es wohl sein lassen.|kopfkrat



Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sich deine Kunden über einen Gummiköder, oder sonst ein Gimmick mehr freuen, als über so ein Pickerl und günstiger sollte es wohl auch sein.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> *Kurz OT:*
> 
> Mein erstes Auto, ein Käfer Ende der 60er, war von vorn bis hinten mit Aufklebern bestückt.


 
 Wenn es dazu diente, eine alte Klapperkiste zusammen zu halten, war es doch eine sinnvolle Verwertung im Sinne des Aufkleberschutzgesetzes.....    :q


----------



## moborie (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Selbst wenn ich total out bin , klebe ich sie mir aufs Eigenbau - Rutenrohr !  #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Es gibt aber auch wirklich Leute, die für 1-2 € (Werbe) Aufkleber bestellen und dafür dann 4,90 € Porto zahlen.....|bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



> gibt aber auch wirklich Leute, die für 1-2 € (Werbe) Aufkleber bestellen und dafür dann 4,90 € Porto zahlen.....



Das sind halt "gute Konsumenten" und identifizieren sich über Marken!
Wahrscheinlich liebt dieser Menschentypus auch Kommerz TV?



> klebe ich sie mir aufs Eigenbau - Rutenrohr !



Das gefällt mir wieder, nach dem Motto;
"Ich mach mir mein HT Rohr bunter!"

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Ich mach mir mein Rohr, schöner als zuvor.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Es gibt einige wirklich schöne Aufkleber, die habe ich auf meinen Geräteboxen geklebt. Darunter befindet sich sogar ein "Crazy Angler" oder ein "Eat, sleep go fisching" Aufkleber.

Da aber max je ein Aufkleber auf die Box kommt, sind die anderen "Crazy Angler" in die Mülltonne gewandert, Aufkleber zukünftiger Bestellungen werden diesem Weg folgen. Reine Werbeaufkleber wanderen direkt in die Tonne.


----------



## Justsu (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Auf den Kicker kleben! :g

Der ein oder andere klebt auch auf meinen Geräteboxen... Teilweise freue ich mich über Aufkleber, wenn man aber regelmäßig bei einem Shop bestellt und immer wieder die selben Aufkleber bekommt, fängt das gut gemeinte an zu nerven.

Gut fände ich z.B. ein Kontrollkästchen beim Bestellvorgang "Bitte legen Sie einige gratis Angelaufkleber der Bestellung bei" damti wäre allen "geholfen", finde ich...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Achduherjemine... 
Aufklebers hab ich als Steppke gesammelt - mehrerere Zigarrenkisten voll... Irgendwann hab ich die Dinger genommen und kopfüber über die Mülltonne gehalten, weil ich brauchte Zigarrenkisten in leer! :q
Für mich ist das eher "unsinniges" Marketingzeugs. Relativ teuer in der Herstellung und ohne jeden Zweck! Dann lieber "ab 10 €" 'n bedrucktes Feuerzeuch mit in den Karton schmeissen/über die Theke reichen...


----------



## UrbanFishing (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Dienen Aufkleber zur Werbung?
> Ist es eine Marketing Stragetie um dem Käufer im Shop einen wohl tuendes Gefühl zu verleihen um dort noch einmal zu kaufen? " Oh Cool ein Aufkleber!? - Effekt.
> Warum kann man Aufkleber dann egtl. kaufen? Welchen Zweck erfüllen sie dann? Wer macht sowas?.


 Und vor allem, Was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?:q

Die Schönen landen in der Garage an der "Angelwand" der rest auf Kapitalen Karpfen :q
Aber weggeschmissen wird nix


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Bekommen die Kinder, die kleben sich die Angelköfferchen damit zu.




So ist das bei mir auch.
Freuen sich immer wenn se was verkleben dürfen.


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

da ich schleppfaul bin habe ich alles in kleineren Boxen,für mich kein Problem die zu unterscheiden aber wenn ich meinen Enkel losschicke mir eine bestimmte Box zu holen nana vom Angeln hat der soviel Ahnung wie ich vom Fußball darum hab ich überall einen Aufkleber drauf .Ist doch einfach zu kapieren "hole mir mal die mit dem runden Jenziaufkleber"-
 oder so.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Franky schrieb:


> Dann lieber "ab 10 €" 'n bedrucktes Feuerzeuch mit in den Karton schmeissen/über die Theke reichen...


auf jeden fall! #6


----------



## Grizzl (23. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



thanatos schrieb:


> da ich schleppfaul bin habe ich alles in kleineren Boxen,für mich kein Problem die zu unterscheiden aber wenn ich meinen Enkel losschicke mir eine bestimmte Box zu holen nana vom Angeln hat der soviel Ahnung wie ich vom Fußball darum hab ich überall einen Aufkleber drauf .Ist doch einfach zu kapieren "hole mir mal die mit dem runden Jenziaufkleber"-
> oder so.



Wir halten fest.
Aufkleber haben Einfluss auf die globale Kinderarbeit !:q#6


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Wir halten fest.
> Aufkleber haben Einfluss auf die globale Kinderarbeit !:q#6



:r Halt bloß die Klappe ,wenn das so´ne Tussi von 
 irgend so´n Schutzbund liest ham  wa jleich noch
 mehr Feinde   ham wa doch genuch :q


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Also, keine Ahnung. Ich bekomme keine Aufkleber beim Gerätekauf dazu. Dafür kaufe ich viel zu wenig ein. Aber wenn ich welche bekommen würde, dann würde ich sie sehr wahrscheinlich anderen auf die Stirn kleben. :m


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

wieso verschenkt Ihr die Aufkleber nicht einfach ? Ich kenne genug Leute die für ihre Kiepen und Koffer welche suchen |supergri


----------



## HeinzEinz (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Ich habe heute auf der fishing masters wieder massig Aufkleber bekommen. Meine Sitzkiepe sieht wieder hübsch aus.


----------



## Grizzl (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Lohnt es sich auf die Fishing Masters zu fahren ?

Ich meine jetzt nicht wegen den Aufklebern


----------



## HeinzEinz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Die Meinungen gehen da auseinander. Ich sag mal so, wenn man es nicht allzu weit hat, kann man da vorbei schauen. Sich vielleicht ausgewählte Vorträge anhören, im Messezelt stöbern und shoppen und wieder fahren. Hier der lin k zum threat http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297351
Grüße


----------



## Andal (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Bevor ich diesem Veranstalter Geld abliefere, werfe ich es lieber in den Rhein.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Wenn ich denn einmal das Glück haben sollte und Aufkleber bekomme, dann klebe ich sie auf.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Hier liegt noch einer von Zesox herum... der hat ja nun Chancen, zu einer Seltenheit zu mutieren, so sich noch wer erinnert, erinnern möchte.


----------



## Grizzl (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

Hab in letzter Zeit dermaßen viele Aufkleber nach Hause geschickt bekommen ( 4 free) und muss sagen ich hab mich jedes mal riiiiiesig gefreut wie ein kleines Kind.

Die haben schon einen Anreiz meiner Meinung. Doch nach den 13 Sekunden Euphorie kommt der Logiker aus mir raus und frag sich wo pack ich sie hin?, was mach ich daraus?


----------



## phirania (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Hab in letzter Zeit dermaßen viele Aufkleber nach Hause geschickt bekommen ( 4 free) und muss sagen ich hab mich jedes mal riiiiiesig gefreut wie ein kleines Kind.
> 
> Die haben schon einen Anreiz meiner Meinung. Doch nach den 13 Sekunden Euphorie kommt der Logiker aus mir raus und frag sich wo pack ich sie hin?, was mach ich daraus?



Läßt sich doch wunderbar eine Angelhose daraus kleben .....#h
Da darfst du natürlich nicht vergessen ein Loch zum Pinkeln offen zulassen.


----------



## Grizzl (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit euren Aufklebern?*

wenn ich länger halte , erhöht sich der Druck, dieser wiederum löst punktuell die aufkleber und mir wird warm beim pinkeln.

das würde heißen ich bräuchte 1 -2 aufkleber zum wiederverschließen.

das ist ein selbstläufer#c


----------

